# Conversion



## Sentraclassic_kidpr (Jul 6, 2005)

Hola chicos.. que bn al fin una parte en nuestro idioma sin tener que pasar trabajo.. la verdad no la habia notado... Soy de San Juan Puerto Rico tengo 16 de edad y tengo un b13 1994.5 modelo Classic.. eso de classic es otro nombre para el modelo E?? .. bueno queria saber si era posible hacer un cambio parcial.. osea convertirlo el algo mas o menos como un GXE con el set de luces traseras completas seguros electricos,power steering y todas esas cosas.. la pregunta es... ese cambio es posible?? se pueden adaptar las luces traseras de un gxe/se-r a mi modelo? aahh y como consigo un set de luces frontales Tsuru?.. muchas preguntas jajaja pos chicos espero su contestacion cuidensen. :thumbup:


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Aqui ya no hay nadie.. esta muerto, si quieres estamos en NissanMexico.org


----------

